# difference? "dogma" vs "doctrine"



## lynnie (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello Ya'll....

I am reading Bavink's Reformed Dogmatics-slowly-and I love it- but I can't figure out what the difference is between dogma and doctrine, not even consulting the dictionary. My darling hub graduated from WTS with A's and he said he isn't sure of the precise meanings and difference himself.

So why didn't Bavinck call it Reformed Doctrine? What does he mean exactly? What do the words mean? Thanks!!!!


----------



## py3ak (Apr 1, 2012)

Berkhof highlights the distinction quite clearly:



> It may be said that religious dogmas have three characteristics, namely: their subject matter is derived from Scripture; they are the fruit of the reflection of the Church on the truth, as it is revealed in the Bible; and they are officially adopted by some competent ecclesiastical body.



It is that last point where you see the difference between doctrine and dogma - dogma is the _official_ doctrine of a church.


----------



## lynnie (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok thanks. So a creed and confession is dogma and not debatable for your church, but anything else is doctrine? Like say PCA evolution and creation debates, they are doctrinal debates, but the deity of Jesus and God as trinity is dogma? 

Do you mean a local church by the way, or more like a denomination?


----------



## py3ak (Apr 1, 2012)

Berkhof amplifies the meaning of _competent ecclesiastical body_:



> The question may arise, What Church body has the power to determine what should be believed? Harnack virtually takes the position that only an ecumenical council, representing the Church as a whole, can do this. For that reason he also denies the existence of a Protestant dogma. He points out that Protestantism broke up the unity of the Church, and itself does not present a united front. Naturally, the Churches of the Reformation do not share this view. Reformed Churches particularly have always stressed the fact that every local church is a complete representation of the Church of Jesus Christ, and therefore also has the _potestas dogmatica_ or _docendi_, the power to determine what shall be recognized as a dogma in her own circle.



Obviously a local church in proper association with others would probably not coin new dogmas without consultation.

I think doctrine should still be drawn from Scripture and the fruit of the reflection of the Church on Scripture - no one has a right to set forth false teaching, and false teaching isn't doctrine. But one can think of true teaching that isn't embodied in any of the creeds or confessions


----------



## lynnie (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## py3ak (Apr 1, 2012)

My pleasure! I'm glad you're reading Bavinck, and it's good to know that Berkhof is still useful, even with the Bavinck now available.


----------

